# Man Riding Bicycle



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A young missionary is bringing religion to the jungle people. In order to improve the communication between himself and the local chief, they go for a walk in the jungle.

The missionary looks up and points at the clouds and says "Clouds!"
The chief repeats, "Clouds!"

He then puts his hand against a tall tree and says "Tree!"
The chief repeats, "Tree!"

As they come to a stream he reaches his hand into the water and says "water!"
The chief repeats "Water!"

Suddenly they hear laughing and giggling from behind a bush. As the missionary parts the branches, he and the Chief see a couple having sex.

The missionary, surprised and embarrassed, looks at the chief and says, "Man riding bicycle!"
The chief takes out his blow gun and kills them both with two poison darts.

Horrified, the missionary asks the chief, "Why did you kill them?"

The chief replied. "Man riding MY bicycle!"

.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------

